# All you want to know about lawn mowers



## TxllxT

After the car poll the heartrending one.


----------



## Pugg

Yes, we need one for the garden, looks like Wimbledon. ( I wish)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Of course.


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> Of course.


Interesting Diesel engine!


----------



## SixFootScowl

My lawn gets cut and that is about it. Never water. Never fertilize. Back yard perimeter is wild growing shrubs and trees for low maintenance and natural look. Have rechargeable electric mower.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TxllxT said:


> Interesting Diesel engine!


I'm not doctrinaire about fuel types.


----------



## TxllxT

My parents have this robotic lawn mower:










Fascinating & very relaxing to see the slave work being done ...


----------



## Guest

My class of serf isn't permitted to own blades of grass.

Hence, no mower.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have a half acre. I used to cut it myself, but now I've found a kindly retiree who visits my yard twice a month for a small fee.


----------



## Xaltotun

There exist precious few things that I hate more than a lawnmover and perhaps none. Let the grass grow and if you want some variety in the flora, use a scythe like real human beings.


----------



## Bulldog

Here in Albuquerque, lawns are a bad idea. I got rid of my lawn and the mower many years ago.


----------



## Guest

In French there are two words for lawn: _pelouse_ and _gazon_. Interestingly, there was a film a few years ago called _Gazon maudit_ (translates very roughly as "cursed lawn") that appeared on Anglo-Saxon screens under the title "French Twist". What the Anglo title does _not_ convey is the nuance referring to the shaving of one's pubic hair (I do hope this passes the TC censors). You will now understand why Florestan's post (see #5 above) got a "like" from me, not to say a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Antiquarian

No. I don't own a lawn mower. Well, I do, but I don't personally use it. I would probably loose a finger, or a foot, or some other indispensable appendage if I tried. Instead I have a gentleman take care of the lawn at my principle residence, and have agents take care of maintenance at my other properties.


----------



## Krummhorn

No lawn for us ... rock in front and back since we live in the Southwestern desert of Arizona (where it has been sweltering hot of late).









We have plants that are native to the area and do not require regular watering schedules.


----------



## Figleaf

Xaltotun said:


> There exist precious few things that I hate more than a lawnmover and perhaps none. Let the grass grow and if you want some variety in the flora, use a scythe like real human beings.


Hurrah for scythes! I need to get on and order one before I visit my garden, which Wood says is an impenetrable jungle. (Stop giggling at the back, TalkingHead! )

I asked a question about scythes around a year ago on this very forum, and got some good advice from Kivimees and ptr:

http://www.talkclassical.com/17942-what-happens-your-life-549-print.html

That rental garden is well on its way to being reclaimed by nature, the scythe being intended for my own French garden, which, at the time of that conversation, I hadn't yet bought. From the profusion of wildflowers there, I would guess that it had been managed with a scythe before, rather than a mower or a strimmer. I know they are sometimes used in that part of France as I've seen a video made there, of a very elderly stooping man using one to clear the undergrowth at a truly impressive pace!


----------



## TxllxT

Figleaf said:


> Hurrah for scythes! I need to get on and order one before I visit my garden, which Wood says is an impenetrable jungle. (Stop giggling at the back, TalkingHead! )
> 
> I asked a question about scythes around a year ago on this very forum, and got some good advice from Kivimees and ptr:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/17942-what-happens-your-life-549-print.html
> 
> That rental garden is well on its way to being reclaimed by nature, the scythe being intended for my own French garden, which, at the time of that conversation, I hadn't yet bought. From the profusion of wildflowers there, I would guess that it had been managed with a scythe before, rather than a mower or a strimmer. I know they are sometimes used in that part of France as I've seen a video made there, of a very elderly stooping man using one to clear the undergrowth at a truly impressive pace!


----------



## Badinerie

Just bought a new Mower. The old one was condemned by the local authorities as noisy and dangerous. At least I think they meant the Lawnmower!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> Hurrah for scythes! I need to get on and order one before I visit my garden, which Wood says is an impenetrable jungle. (Stop giggling at the back, TalkingHead! )
> 
> I asked a question about scythes around a year ago on this very forum, and got some good advice from Kivimees and ptr:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/17942-what-happens-your-life-549-print.html
> 
> That rental garden is well on its way to being reclaimed by nature, the scythe being intended for my own French garden, which, at the time of that conversation, I hadn't yet bought. From the profusion of wildflowers there, I would guess that it had been managed with a scythe before, rather than a mower or a strimmer. I know they are sometimes used in that part of France as I've seen a video made there, of a very elderly stooping man using one to clear the undergrowth at a truly impressive pace!


Have you ever used a scythe before?


----------



## Jos

I don't have a lawn mower, but I do have a Briggs and Straton sidevalve engine that used to power one.
Was intended as the basis of a go-kart but that never materialised. Never got further than bolting it to a quickly welded up contraption and watch it trundle away on idle. Beer in hand.
Great entertainment for me and my mate at the time.
Must fire her up after all these years. The neighbors will love me...


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> Have you ever used a scythe before?


No, and I also don't have a physique like the shirtless guy in the video! This could be a steep learning curve.


----------



## Balthazar

I imagine to use a scythe effectively, you would need to let the grass get pretty long.

A more manageable alternative might be a manual push mower. My sister uses one like this for the small lawn at her townhouse.


----------



## Pugg

Balthazar said:


> I imagine to use a scythe effectively, you would need to let the grass get pretty long.
> 
> A more manageable alternative might be a manual push mower. My sister uses one like this for the small lawn at her town house.


If I had to do my whole garden with is........:devil:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Figleaf said:


> No, and I also don't have a physique like the shirtless guy in the video! *This could be a steep learning curve.*


It will be.

I suggest a goat instead.


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> It will be.
> 
> I suggest a goat instead.


----------



## omega

I like precision. I have a pair of scissors.


----------



## Figleaf

Balthazar said:


> I imagine to use a scythe effectively, you would need to let the grass get pretty long.
> 
> A more manageable alternative might be a manual push mower. My sister uses one like this for the small lawn at her townhouse.


I think that's nice for small, well manicured lawns, as well as being in keeping with my off grid ambitions. Unfortunately my garden is mainly moss and nettles, and the ground is quite uneven. It's more of an orchard really, with nine or ten fruit trees, some of them gigantic, crammed into a tiny 430 square metre plot. I mostly bought it to have an outdoor space to dry washing, but I really need a way of clearing weeds quickly so I've got some space to use the Kelly kettle and the rocket stove, which I bought because we don't really have proper indoor cooking facilities yet. It's all quite fun but rather basic.


----------



## Pugg

omega said:


> I like precision. I have a pair of scissors.


If you're free......... you live almost around the corner


----------



## Balthazar

Figleaf said:


> I think that's nice for small, well manicured lawns, as well as being in keeping with my off grid ambitions. Unfortunately my garden is mainly moss and nettles, and the ground is quite uneven. It's more of an orchard really, with nine or ten fruit trees, some of them gigantic, crammed into a tiny 430 square metre plot. I mostly bought it to have an outdoor space to dry washing, but I really need a way of clearing weeds quickly so I've got some space to use the Kelly kettle and the rocket stove, which I bought because we don't really have proper indoor cooking facilities yet. It's all quite fun but rather basic.


Figleaf, I imagine it goes against everything you believe in, but this entire saga of you buying your house in France, fixing it up, getting to know the neighbors, and the Brexit headache would make a fantastic reality show.


----------



## Kivimees

Two mowers: one I push, the other I drive. Two scythes. 

The task at hand is 20 000 m2 (5 acres).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've never liked gardening. Despite living in a flat which I own I have responsibility for maintaining two patches of garden on a leasehold basis, one of which doesn't even adjoin the building where I live. My neighbour keeps it looking respectable and I remunerate him accordingly.

Also, why is it whenever I want to have a reasonable lie-in for a change the Concerto for Multiple Lawn Mowers always seems to begin at about 7:30 in the bloody morning?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Balthazar said:


> I imagine to use a scythe effectively, you would need to let the grass get pretty long.
> 
> A more manageable alternative might be a manual push mower. My sister uses one like this for the small lawn at her townhouse.


This device only works if you keep your lawn free of twigs and sticks. Otherwise, you will be stopping more than cutting to unjam the blades. I found out the hard way by buying one and then it was too late to return it. It sits in my garage taking up space for the past 15 years.


----------



## Vaneyes

"Jus' sayin', once upon a time, lawnmowers and toasters were two of the most popular prizes at amateur golf tournaments."


----------



## ArtMusic

No, I don't own a lawn mower but I do use one. I do not enjoy mowing the lawn.


----------



## Figleaf

Balthazar said:


> Figleaf, I imagine it goes against everything you believe in, but this entire saga of you buying your house in France, fixing it up, getting to know the neighbors, and the Brexit headache would make a fantastic reality show.


Can you believe this, Balthazar: my brother's fiancée's brother (the wedding is next week) is a producer and director of reality TV shows?! Talk about truth being stranger than fiction!!! The other weird wedding coincidence is that one of the glamorous female stars of this guy's most famous show is trying to make a career as a fashion designer, and (unknown to me at the time) designed my wedding dress. I had never heard of the lady when I pulled a mod style ivory mini dress out of the bargain bin at TK Maxx, but when I went home and googled the brand I realised it was by one of my future relative's protegées. I hasten to add that it's quite a nice dress in spite of its unclassy provenance, and I won't be accessorizing it with white stilettoes and an ankle chain... )

I don't really have a problem with reality shows, I just find them less compelling than hanging out here and discussing lawnmowers.


----------



## Dr Johnson

If your brother's fiancée's brother does decide to make a reality TV show along the lines suggested by Balthazar, I would once again strongly urge you to get a goat instead of (or, perhaps, as well as) a scythe.

It could end up being the most popular character in the show:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ng-and-clever-as-dogs-say-smitten-scientists/


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, I own an electric lawn mower but our lawn is kept pretty rough and relaxed.

Here's a picture of our lawn five years ago, with old Taggart bumbling across it:









As you may observe, we don't own a strimmer.


----------



## Ingélou

I also voted 'I love the British way of life' - because even though I'm too lazy to mow the lawn properly, who'd be without those gorgeous municipal parks?

My grandfather was largely responsible for laying out King's Park at Retford in Nottinghamshire in the 1930s. Afterwards the town council presented him with a silver salver in gratitude, which my uncle's family still possesses.

Originally the name was to be King George V Park - then the King died*, and it was going to be King Edward VIII Park - and by the time the park was finished, it had to be called King George VI Park. But now it's been simplified to King's Park.

Here's a picture:









_*By tradition, his last words were 'bogger Bognor' (approximately) because his physician was trying to cheer him by suggesting a holiday at his favourite seaside resort. Poor bloke..._


----------



## Ingélou

Contrary to popular belief, lawn mowers can be exciting wayward creatures. My grandmother had a birch tree (betula pendula) set in her garden lawn which had to be mowed round. Hers was a large petrol mower & I'd help her in her latter years by mowing the lawn for her. 

You pulled a string to charge the monster up. It swore in an undertone two or three times and then, with a stentorian roar it plunged forward with the speed of light and frenzied round and round the betula, dragging the victim-mower behind it...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Yes, I own an electric lawn mower but our lawn is kept pretty rough and relaxed.
> 
> Here's a picture of our lawn five years ago, with old Taggart bumbling across it:
> 
> View attachment 86325
> 
> 
> As you may observe, we don't own a strimmer.


Taggart looks rather different in the picture above from the one on his profile. Has he had some work done in the intervening years?


----------



## Figleaf

Dr Johnson said:


> If your brother's fiancée's brother does decide to make a reality TV show along the lines suggested by Balthazar, I would once again strongly urge you to get a goat instead of (or, perhaps, as well as) a scythe.
> 
> It could end up being the most popular character in the show:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...ng-and-clever-as-dogs-say-smitten-scientists/


I fear that the only way I will become a reality star on those kind of shows is by somehow acquiring the figure of a glamour model and agreeing to be filmed committing unspeakable acts with the goat. As they say on a very different reality show:


----------



## Kivimees

Given a choice of mowing the lawn, painting the house or cleaning the well, mowing is the clear favourite.


----------



## Figleaf

Kivimees said:


> Given a choice of mowing the lawn, painting the house or cleaning the well, mowing is the clear favourite.


How do you clean a well? I have one, surrounded by a flimsy wire fence, but I've never been near it in case I fell in! (At first I thought the garden had several wells because the word for well - _puits_ - looks like a plural, but luckily there is only one.)


----------



## Kivimees

Figleaf said:


> How do you clean a well? I have one, surrounded by a flimsy wire fence, but I've never been near it in case I fell in! (At first I thought the garden had several wells because the word for well - _puits_ - looks like a plural, but luckily there is only one.)


I think I need a stiff drink just to describe the ordeal.

In short, the geological structure of this part of Estonia means that with time the bottom of our well collects sand. So when the water table is low enough (about every 5 years), the cleaning operation begins. This entails pumping the water out, after which I descend the 10 meters into the well on a rope (I am >50 years old). Armed with a shovel, I begin to put the sand into a bucket, which Mrs Kivimees then cranks to the top of the well, empties and sends down again. This continues all the while that water continues to refill the well and my boots sink into the quagmire. The pump is sent back into the well to saving me from drowning. Throughout the ordeal, sand and water rain on me while I stand helplessly underground.

After which, it takes about a week for the water in the well to settle afterwards before it is potable.

:tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf

Blimey, Kivimees, I don't think I'd be up for that!  Let's hope that when the mains water is turned off (the French authorities think nothing of turning it off for a couple of days for maintenance) bottled water will continue to be available in the shops, and cleanish rainwater will continue to fall into our water butts. While we were staying in Haute Marne without running water or electricity (because I didn't know how to turn them on ) we collected water from a public fountain and boiled it in a cooking pot in a fire pit outside, so that we could have water for instant coffee and pot noodles. We should start a new thread about self sufficiency so I can continue to pick people's brains about all this stuff! :tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees

Figleaf said:


> Blimey, Kivimees, I don't think I'd be up for that!  Let's hope that when the mains water is turned off (the French authorities think nothing of turning it off for a couple of days for maintenance) bottled water will continue to be available in the shops, and cleanish rainwater will continue to fall into our water butts. While we were staying in Haute Marne without running water or electricity (because I didn't know how to turn them on ) we collected water from a public fountain and boiled it in a cooking pot in a fire pit outside, so that we could have water for instant coffee and pot noodles. We should start a new thread about self sufficiency so I can continue to pick people's brains about all this stuff! :tiphat:


Excellent topic for a new thread!


----------



## TxllxT

Figleaf said:


> Blimey, Kivimees, I don't think I'd be up for that!  Let's hope that when the mains water is turned off (the French authorities think nothing of turning it off for a couple of days for maintenance) bottled water will continue to be available in the shops, and cleanish rainwater will continue to fall into our water butts. While we were staying in Haute Marne without running water or electricity (because I didn't know how to turn them on ) we collected water from a public fountain and boiled it in a cooking pot in a fire pit outside, so that we could have water for instant coffee and pot noodles. We should start a new thread about self sufficiency so I can continue to pick people's brains about all this stuff! :tiphat:


Please, just keep mowing here!


----------



## znapschatz

Mine is a gasoline powered noise maker that I just used to mow our lawn, which needed it badly. I'm still sweaty and cooling down from the exertion (the weather is hot and humid here.) After something to drink and a shower, I'm done until next week. Actually, I enjoy the activity. As grounds maintenance goes, it is pretty much a no brainer. I have to be a lot more circumspect when pruning, weeding et al because I have a brown thumb. Having been an apartment dweller until we got together, I don't have a gardening gene in me. My wife is the gardening honcho here, and the few times I have proceeded on my own, disaster has often resulted. On one occasion she even cried and called me a murderer. So now I do nothing in the garden without first securing her approval. But I'm good with mechanical things, so we are complementary.


----------



## TxllxT

znapschatz said:


> Mine is a gasoline powered noise maker that I just used to mow our lawn, which needed it badly. I'm still sweaty and cooling down from the exertion (the weather is hot and humid here.) After something to drink and a shower, I'm done until next week. Actually, I enjoy the activity. As grounds maintenance goes, it is pretty much a no brainer. I have to be a lot more circumspect when pruning, weeding et al because I have a brown thumb. Having been an apartment dweller until we got together, I don't have a gardening gene in me. My wife is the gardening honcho here, and the few times I have proceeded on my own, disaster has often resulted. On one occasion she even cried and called me a murderer. So now I do nothing in the garden without first securing her approval. But I'm good with mechanical things, so we are complementary.


I guess you're sitting on your mower, or are you walking behind it?


----------



## znapschatz

TxllxT said:


> I guess you're sitting on your mower, or are you walking behind it?


Walk behind. Riding mowers are too much decline of the Roman Empire for the likes of me. Besides, we don't have that much of a yard. My wife thinks we could use a push mower, but she is from Los Angeles where there is either not much grass or a hired lawn service. See Florestan's post #31 for the definitive comment on hand pushed mowers.


----------



## Dr Johnson

znapschatz said:


> Walk behind. Riding mowers *are too much decline of the Roman Empire *for the likes of me. Besides, we don't have that much of a yard. My wife thinks we could use a push mower, but she is from Los Angeles where there is either not much grass or a hired lawn service. See Florestan's post #31 for the definitive comment on hand pushed mowers.


"When you arise in the morning, remember to get the ride-on mower serviced."

_Marcus Aurelius, Meditations._


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have a lawn and a lawn mower.

There's nothing more satisfying than seeing those two-tone stripes and the orderly borders, neatly trimmed...

Meanwhile, my lawn has a lovely show of buttercups, clover and the common plantain. I know there's grass somewhere at the bottom...


----------



## Woodduck

Since birds, bees, butterflies and small furry things dislike lawns, so do I. To mow is to murder. Weeds forever.


----------



## Kivimees

Woodduck said:


> Since birds, bees, butterflies and small furry things dislike lawns, so do I. To mow is to murder. Weeds forever.


Then I'm in deep trouble with Woodduck. Not only do I mow, but I murder trees to keep me warm in winter.


----------



## TxllxT

Dr Johnson said:


> "When you arise in the morning, remember to get the ride-on mower serviced."
> 
> _Marcus Aurelius, Meditations._


Marcus Aurelius was a stoic, wasn't he? So mowing with a stoic face is the way how to do it: serene, unperturbed, all this being fatalistically necessary...


----------



## znapschatz

Woodduck said:


> Since birds, bees, butterflies and small furry things dislike lawns, so do I. To mow is to murder. Weeds forever.


"Quoth the raven, never mower."


----------



## TxllxT

The Dutch news this evening: people all over Holland are getting tiles instead of grass in their home gardens.


----------



## Wood

TxllxT said:


>


That scythe was very impressive.

I was always happy with my Briggs & Stratton engined mower in Scotland until I found pushing it too onerous.

The last time I visited my Champagne home both gardens were four or five feet high with weeds. They looked very nice, and I thought I would keep them like that until I nearly stepped on a meter long snake. I didn't see it in the undergrowth.

So I think a scythe is my way forward in France, and the thread referred to above advises that Austrian scythes are the best. This means that I have a journey direct across the Alps to look forward to, and my only challenge now is how I'm going to fit the thing on my motorcycle for the return journey.


----------



## Badinerie

I stop for Bees.
In fact Ill stop mowing at the slightest excuse! 
I stopped two days ago because a pidgeon flew into our living room window and I pretended to have PTSD.


----------



## TxllxT

When I was younger, I actually did cut the grass at my parent's in such 'artistic' patterns.


----------



## Pugg

TxllxT said:


> The Dutch news this evening: people all over Holland are getting tiles instead of grass in their home gardens.


Some people don't have much choice or taste


----------



## Woodduck

TxllxT said:


> When I was younger, I actually did cut the grass at my parent's in such 'artistic' patterns.


So did I. It was the only way I could think of to make a meaningless task interesting. I also used to create irrigation channels in the dirt when I had to water the garden. My father never appreciated my creativity. Parents are such killjoys.


----------



## geralmar

My wife and I moved into the neighborhood a year and a half ago. I bought a new power mower at the time, but it has never been out of the box: I found an old push mower at the back of the garage and use that instead. The yard is small and more important I want to protect what remains of my hearing. The only drawback is I suspect the neighbors now think we're poor.


----------

